# A.P.1732 - PRINCIPLES OF FLYING INSTRUCTION



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 12, 2008)

And here is another one!

Principles of flying instruction

enjoy!

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Another great one, Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks. This flight instructor's manual can be useful even today and I wish I could have one while I was on the same business till few years ago.

One thing I would like to point out is that there are no wheel brakes equipped on the DH Tigermoth trainer I flew in England in 2000, whilst the manual mentions about the use of the wheel brakes on the ground.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm with these fella's...Thanks for the great manuals!


----------

